# {Daily News} Bigger Kobe is ready to lead...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~20955~894527,00.html

Kobe adds on 15 pounds of muscle... What more can a fella do?

-Petey


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damn no good muscle shot pictures in the article.

I assume it was added for more frontcourt minutes with Kareem Rush now aboard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Also with Gimpy Shaq... Perhaps he wanted to take a bigger role with rebounding?

-Petey


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe's bigger:











And Shaq is smaller:











Looks like everybody is playing for second place this upcoming season. Fox and Fisher are supposed to be in the best shapes of their lives. Devean is apparently bigger also.

The 2 photos above were taken yesterday during media day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

You just can't help but be so darn proud of these two guys. They are so passionate about making a dynasty with the Lakers and it makes me really proud to see Kobe Bryant trying to mature and as if he wasn't already in great shape, he is even better now. Bryant is going to prove all his haters wrong, especially early on during the year. Shaq looks even more muscular, but maybe the main difference is that he is actually letting some hair grow on his head.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow all I can say is 

*Go Lakers !!!*


----------



## Isle (Oct 1, 2002)

You had to think Kobe would get bigger as he grew older---so many baller players do.

His career will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damn, that Shaq photo is even more impressive than the Kobe shot. Just look at the difference in the neck thickness from last year.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Dagger has Bulked up, He's expected to have a very big season and dead serious on capturing the 4TH. He started working out a few days after winning the 3rd title. He's worked out very hard all summer. . At the age of 24, he's just getting better and BIGGER!!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

No doubt!
Kobe is ready. He's gonna be unstoppable.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I saw the highlights of Shaq in his uniform on tv last night and was stunned quite frankly at how good a shape he was in he looked great I thought with all the toe pain he wasn't doing anything to stay in shape and basically was worried that he was going to be MEL Turpin like out of shape, but wow the Kings really scared the hell out of the Lakers because everybody looks to be in great shape, 

As for Kobe this kid is someone I don't ever worry about preparing, He's on the path to alltime greatness because more than talent he has work ethic, and that in this life will carry you much further, Kobe's going to be one of the greatest to ever play the game when he's done, and basically other than Shaq and Duncan are the only 3 guys from this ERA I can say that about.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They both look in great shape... better shape then I would have expected.

Thanks for sharing the photos.

-Petey


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

my prediction is shaq for mvp


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> Kobe's bigger:
> 
> 
> ...




GREAT PICTURES!!!
They're in good shape as well as the rest of the others, You gotta thank Kobe for encouraging his teammates during the off season to get a head start. He's stood up to his word since the day they won they won the 3rd. Kobe, Fish, George, Fox & Walker were already working out before the actual training camp began.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Kobe gained weight but not 15. I dont care what anyone says. Unless he used steriods you can NOT gain 15 pounds in that short of time. It would be realy hard to gain 15 pounds of fat, let alone muscle. Now dont get me wrong, Im not tryin to hate on the laker, if shaq comes back healthy they will win. All Im saying is that 15lbs of musclein that amount of time is impossible. He does look abit bigger though.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Kobe gained weight but not 15. I dont care what anyone says. Unless he used steriods you can NOT gain 15 pounds in that short of time. It would be realy hard to gain 15 pounds of fat, let alone muscle. Now dont get me wrong, Im not tryin to hate on the laker, if shaq comes back healthy they will win. All Im saying is that 15lbs of musclein that amount of time is impossible. He does look abit bigger though.



So are you saying that he's on Roids??


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Kobe gained weight but not 15. I dont care what anyone says. Unless he used steriods you can NOT gain 15 pounds in that short of time. It would be realy hard to gain 15 pounds of fat, let alone muscle. Now dont get me wrong, Im not tryin to hate on the laker, if shaq comes back healthy they will win. All Im saying is that 15lbs of musclein that amount of time is impossible. He does look abit bigger though.



I'm no world class athlete like Kobe, but I have put on that and then some in the past just lifting like crazy, eating right, and pounding protein shakes and creatine.

And I didn't have a bottomless wallet to buy the best personal trainers around.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Considering his job is basketball he had all the time he wanted to work out. 15 pounds in 4 months is not that remarkable.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't see the 15 pounds gain in Kobe. His muscels are not so diferent than last season.

But I didn't have enough pics and tapes to analize it better. I will have to wait til the preseason.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The pic is covering his abs, and chest, you don't see his legs either.

15lbs of bulk down low, is as good as 15lbs of bulk up high...

-Petey


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> Kobe's bigger:


is it just me or does this photo look like good photography? i think the perspective in the photo makes kobe look bigger.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

Come on, fine what do you want us to say no Kobe didn't gain 15 pounds of muscle he just stayed the same the photographer is just too good and it's fake.

Geez...


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chris</b>!
> Come on, fine what do you want us to say no Kobe didn't gain 15 pounds of muscle he just stayed the same the photographer is just too good and it's fake.
> 
> Geez...


Heh, she's just complimenting the photo. Take it easy man. There's no need to start anything.

"Don't try to make an argument out of that, pretty ridiculous IMO."


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!


Damn! I haven't been able to see Shaq's biceps like that for a while...once he gets healthy, other teams are friggin screwed!

Go LA, purple and gold all the way!:vbanana: :banana:


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

These are two of the most analyzed pics i have ever seen. This includes all the other Laker boards I visit. 

BTW I too am amped about upcoming season.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chris</b>!
> Come on, fine what do you want us to say no Kobe didn't gain 15 pounds of muscle he just stayed the same the photographer is just too good and it's fake.
> 
> Geez...


i'm not saying the photo's a fake. i'm not saying that kobe didn't gain 15 pounds of muscle either. what i am saying is that the photographer took the picture from a good angle to really emphasize kobe's growth, and in a way, i think he may be overemphasizing the weight gain a bit too much by the angle.

i can get more into detail if you really want me to.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I mean really does it matter if he gained 15 or 10 lbs the point is he's stronger, which means trouble for other teams especially those Nets and weak *** Kittles  just wanted to get a rise out of you Bizzy, I saw Kobe's interview and he's noticably bigger he has great work ethic so it doesn't surprise me at how much stronger he is, I guess it was something he needed to do there's nothing about his game I'd say off hand that he really needs to improve on as a weak point, Three point shooting maybe but Jordan is not really a good three point shooter so that its a skill that not extremly vital to his game,he's so athletic that he doesn't really need the bail out three point shot to make his game effective. He does seem to hit it when it matter the most though.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> especially those Nets and weak *** Kittles  just wanted to get a rise out of you Bizzy,


it ain't working. i'm very confident in the nets. they'll have a plan...


----------



## buduan (Jun 10, 2002)

One thing you guys have to keep in mind is that the largest muscle on your body is in your legs. Unfortunately nobody has seen how big his quads have gotten. I would have to assume that his personal trainer put more of an emphasis on training the legs to not only make them stronger, but also to have better endurance.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

i was wondering who had any k-rush pictures...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*nice photo of Rush*

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kareem_rush/index.html?nav=page


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>buduan</b>!
> Kobe's bigger:
> 
> 
> ...


This is great news-they both look in great shape (well Kobe at least)..Lakers are in good shape for sure! 

:vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana:


----------

